# Pure Energy Fitting - anyone ever have one?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting a fitting at Pure Energ soon. Anyone have an specific experience or info? How was it done? Happy with the results?

Thanks!


----------



## sdkwan (Nov 28, 2005)

My buddy and I both got our bikes fitted there by Arounkone, the owner. He fitted me perfectly on my bike. Great little shop!! highly recommend the place.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

sdkwan said:


> My buddy and I both got our bikes fitted there by Arounkone, the owner. He fitted me perfectly on my bike. Great little shop!! highly recommend the place.


Cool - I'm booked for tomorrow afternoon, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## SlipKid727 (Sep 25, 2005)

Had a fitting there by Arounkone this past winter.
I'm much more comfortable on my bike now than before the fitting. 
He's very thorough and knowledgeable and a heck of a nice guy.


----------



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

How much does he charge?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Banks246 said:


> How much does he charge?


We encourage all cyclists to get a bicycle fit to improve comfort, performance, and safety. Below is the breakdown of the bicycle fit services Pure Energy provides:


*General Fit on Existing Bike – up to 1 hour @ $59*
Fitness Interview and Assessment
Stem, Seat, and Pedal adjustment
 
 

*Performance Fit on Existing Bike – up to 1.5 hours @ $109*
Fitness Interview and Assessment
Flexibility Assessment
Stem, Seat, and Pedal adjustments
Power and Pedal Profile via Computrainer
Follow-up Examination and Adjustment
 



*Custom Fit on Custom Build Bike – 2 to 3 hours @ $149*
Fitness Interview and Assessment
Flexability Assessment
Stem, Seat, and Pedal adjustments
Power and Pedal Profile via Computrainer
Custom Build Interview
Follow-up Examination and Adjustment
Up to $100 credited for bike purchase


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Arounkone is a good guy.


----------



## JeffreyT (Nov 16, 2001)

So, tell me how did your fitting go? Did you have some specific issue that you were trying to correct, and if so, do you think the fitting helped? 
thanks


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

JeffreyT said:


> So, tell me how did your fitting go? Did you have some specific issue that you were trying to correct, and if so, do you think the fitting helped?
> thanks


Had never been truly fitted to my Cervelo R3. I previously rode a Specialized Secteur Comp, for which I had a cursory fitting when I bought the bike. I thought I was able to transfer most of that fit to the R3, though the Cervelo geometry is a bit more aggressive. (I bought the R3 "as new" on eBay for a song.) Didn't have any particular issues, but more wanted to make sure that my fit was optimized as I rack up more miles.

Don't know whether to be happy or upset that the fitting didn't result in significant changes.

 

Seat raised a bit. Brake hoods moved a little. Cleats repositioned slightly. Also confirmed that the bars I have ARE the right size for me... which was good as I was thinking of swapping the 44cm bars on the bike for a pair of carbon fiber 42s I have, saving me the trouble of the swap, re-taping, swapping back, and re-re-taping. (Plus my cassette was taken off, hub adjusted, and a spacer added to freehub... based on something the mechanic noticed - and didn't like - when putting my bike on the trainer.)

Rode ~50 hilly miles this morning and didn't notice any dramatic difference during the ride itself, but my quads, shoulders and neck didn't seem to be as fatigued as usual afterwards. Placebo effect? Who knows. 

Overall, spent an hour - and $59 - for the fitting and a follow-up after a few more rides to refine as needed . Seems like money well-spent, even if just to confirm that I was "in the ballpark" with my own efforts and add a few tweaks that I would probably have never come to on my own.


----------

